# taxidermy?????????????



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

How did you all learn taxidermy? I am extremely interested in learning how to do it but am wondering what the best way is? Thanks


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Started when I was nine. Child labour making laminated head forms for a gifted taxidermist in Canada just south of Detroit. 

You learn the basics from a mentor and then from watching and study of wild life. 

Taxidermy is not hard to learn, getting the skill requires practice and more practice.

Books are okay but hands on learning can not be replaced.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am going to try and contact some local taxidermists and see if i can come up there and help them out and see if they will help teach me but if not has anyone used any of the videos?


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*i learned it in school*

learned it in school we had to catcha fish and then well im still working on mine til tomorrow i took a class on it . 

you could take a class just look up taxidermy schools 

ps im in high school its fun but the fis and painting is hard


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a rinehart video but as bsk mentioned......hands on is the only way. You can watch the video all day log and say it looks easy but until you actually do it......the realization will kick in that there are some things that need to be taught hands on


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

What about doing it along with a video? And what vids would u recommend?


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

There are actual Taxidermy schools, one of the best ones is in PA I believe.


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

Rick Carter's Whitetails from A-Z. Best that I have seen.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Ricks videos are good but pee on a video go to a state show


June 25th through 27th, 2009
26th Annual Oklahoma Taxidermists Association Convention
Crowne Plaza Hotel, Oklahoma City, OK
Contact Kenneth Bauman at (405) 247-5711 or visit the OKTA website.

The OKTA has set their location and date for the 26th Annual Oklahoma Taxidermists Association Convention & Competition. The site once again will be the Crowne Plaza Hotel in OKC. The date will be June 25-27, 2009. Judges for the convention will be Bill Yox of NY - Whitetails, Jody Green of IL - Gameheads and Lifesize and Joe Kaiser of AR - Birds & Fish. Besides these three individuals presenting seminars, Larry Ellis, Micheal Beckman, Jim Pitts & Steve Loveland are scheduled to give seminars. You can always check out the OKTA website for the most current information on the association. www.oklahomataxidermistsassociation.com


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I had a guy call me today after a friend refered him. He had called local Professional taxidermists (full time) and they would not give him the time of day to learn. He already goes to NTA for competition in Fish and Bird catagories but wants to learn deer heads. I told I had no issue with him coming in to learn but he may get put to work. Art is about giving back.

There are no secrets.....I think there are different techniques. And It takes years to be Good let alone Great. 

I like the school idea..........videos and books can only show so much.

We all pay our dues and it is not over night. I do not have an issue with someone that wants to see how things are done. If you want teaching then you must work or pay for it.

2C


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am trying to call a couple local taxidermists and see if they will allow me to come study under them in turn for my work but I have had no luck yet.......


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. A busy Taxidermist backed up over a year should always take advantage of free help. Teaching seems to scare them as they think it will take business away from them...............if they are worth their salt they should have no worries. If they are backed up over a year then there is plenty of work to go around.

Some of my bird work..............


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes hopefully I will find someone to help out and that is a great looking pheasant


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

well the trouble with asking a taxi is most of the time the guy's usually live close they come in for a couple of days and quit or learn just enough to put a cape on a form then the next thing you know their a 1/2 mile down the road workin out of their gerage cutting the prices just to compete. if you find a repuitable school and pay the money do it and you can make that money back in a short time aftewr you graduate. they will teach you what it will take you yrs. to learn by yourself.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

You can learn allot from books. WASCO has some of the best. With the books & DOING IT hands on, you can learn if you have the desire.
. 
I have a few people want me to show them deer taxidermy but I have lost my day job in the winter months & thats how I make my living in the winter, mounting deer & don't need someone down the road taking business from me with me teaching them. Sorry but it has happened. Some people would rather pay less & get less of a mount & say good enough.
Good luck.


----------



## myarrow (Aug 7, 2008)

*learning the trade*

I have been a a taxidermist over 30 years now and still learning new tecniques, books and video's are good. Taxidermy Today mag is very good 800-851-7955 for subscription,both for the novice and the professionals. I would suggest joining your state assn. which will have seminars from the pro's. Enter the competitions. You most likely disagee with there comments but listen and learn. It will help you dramatically. The taxidermy mini-course in surry county NC two weeks from now is an exellent course with numerous seminars in every catagorie. I will post there website and and phone number tomorrow. I learned alot from attending them. You can't be a master at it overnight, it will take years. Don't give up! I have taught alot of people and most all of them give up once they learn how envolved it is. They all now refer people to me for their mounts now. When you have mastered it your 
clients will pay the high dollar and will wait a year or so to get it. My clients do! They will also tell their friends. It will take time though. Remember do their work like you are going to put it on your wall!!! Good luck and don't give up!!! Bob


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

myarrow said:


> I have been a a taxidermist over 30 years now and still learning new tecniques, books and video's are good. Taxidermy Today mag is very good 800-851-7955 for subscription,both for the novice and the professionals. I would suggest joining your state assn. which will have seminars from the pro's. Enter the competitions. You most likely disagee with there comments but listen and learn. It will help you dramatically. The taxidermy mini-course in surry county NC two weeks from now is an exellent course with numerous seminars in every catagorie. I will post there website and and phone number tomorrow. I learned alot from attending them. You can't be a master at it overnight, it will take years. Don't give up! I have taught alot of people and most all of them give up once they learn how envolved it is. They all now refer people to me for their mounts now. When you have mastered it your
> clients will pay the high dollar and will wait a year or so to get it. My clients do! They will also tell their friends. It will take time though. Remember do their work like you are going to put it on your wall!!! Good luck and don't give up!!! Bob


 dude that is excellant.


----------

